# Can a pair of kribensis cichlids be kept with leopard bushfish???



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello all, I've recently been asked by a friend if I could take in her pair of kribensis cichlids. Not going to lie, I am interested. They are beautiful fish. But I have other fish I have to care for first. So I am very hesitant. I know these fish can get territorial when breeding so I'm afraid of that. I read that their max growth is up to 4 inches. My bushfish will get up to 6 inches (hopefully). The kribs are currently less then 2 inches. Also I hear they need a well planted tank. I wasn't going to go full planted aquarium, I just don't have time for it. I'm just really concerned for my bushfish since he's my favorite. Hes already a very shy eater as I worry sometimes he doesn't get enough to eat so I don't want these kribs to ruin that for him. I currently have a 55 gallon with a leopard bushfish, one Cory, and 8 tiger barbs (I may consider selling the barbs, idk though). Sorry for the book but every input is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The kribs would be better tankmates than the barbs IMO.Mine have been pretty reclusive,but they do have plenty of hiding spots(caves and plants).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My orange bush fish are very shy as well. I think the kribs would do ok in such a large tank with yours.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

55 gallons large enough?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well by what you mentioned as stocking, I believe it is, yes. just make sure to give tons of hides for everyone and to break up line of sight.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

What if they start breeding? It's my bushfishes home and I want him comfortable. Really don't want him chased around by some angry kribs


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In that case, is there any chance you can set up a spare for the kribs? I mean the person giving them to you, can they not give their home as well? My only experience with cichlids are angels and they can be quite mean as well. They are in their own 40 gallon so they can breed to their hearts content, even though they munch the eggs. 

But yeah if you are not comfortable with them in there, then I wouldnt do it.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately due to work, yeah I don't have time for more fish tanks. Mine can already be a handful at times


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see. Well then I guess you cantry them out and f they are not satisfactory, rehome?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah I guess I could try them out


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

The kribs and the bushfish (spotted ctempoma ?) sounds like a nice match in a 55 gl tank.Lots of plants and driftwood and I think you would have a nice set-up


----------

